# New to me 2013 Whipray Classic



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

VERY nice!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Fmh always has the cleanest most thought out restores on skiffs ever! You purchased a real beauty. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I think you are going to like that skiff a lot. Congrats John.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

thanks, steve! was hoping to go out today but weather not v cooperative here in houston.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

She's a beaut, Clark.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats, that is one of the nicest 16 whips out there.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Man that thing is sweet.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

+1 Gorgeous. Many good memories gonna happen on that one.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Awesome! I had to do a search to see what boat you got and that one is gorgeous. I really like the lean bar cooler seat arrangement.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

@Sabalon - thanks! i've really been enjoying the setup as well. having a comfy seat has been good encouragement to get the wife out more and not messing w a cooler has been nice.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

How does it do w the 50 I've been thinking of upgrading


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats. That is a sexy Whip


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Rick88 said:


> How does it do w the 50 I've been thinking of upgrading


It's been great. Granted, I haven't run one with a lighter engine but I like the extra torque to get up, as well as manage rougher water.

Top end is 32-33 (playing w tilt / tabs). With 2 ppl running and not going crazy w tilt/trim more like 29-30 sustained. Seems to run really well anywhere from 20-27mph (and can still plane at really low speeds 12-13mph if needed w tabs)


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

Your numbers are pretty interesting. I am running a 2004 16 whipray with a similar configuration, but with a the original 25hp 2 stroke merc and a 13 vengence prop. top end I see 28mph solo, 25-26mph with 2 people. Gets on plane and holds at 9mph with tabs. I have often though about an engine upgrade, and have alwasy decided its not worth it. just figured id put this out for some reference on others.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

HPXFLY said:


> Your numbers are pretty interesting. I am running a 2004 16 whipray with a similar configuration, but with a the original 25hp 2 stroke merc and a 13 vengence prop. top end I see 28mph solo, 25-26mph with 2 people. Gets on plane and holds at 9mph with tabs. I have often though about an engine upgrade, and have alwasy decided its not worth it. just figured id put this out for some reference on others.


You have a much lighter version Whipray, so power comparisons are not applicable. Also more HP on these skiffs(HB) does not increase top end speed significantly, just hole shot. Jsnipes 2013 WR is a heavier hull with liner and will handle big water more comfortably than the first versions.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

I run 25-26 wot with my Yamaha 30 
But am still running what's left of the prop it came with..... previous owner ran through lots of shallow sandy stuff apparently


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow look at that skeg! Precisely the reason for tunnels.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> You have a much lighter version Whipray, so power comparisons are not applicable. Also more HP on these skiffs(HB) does not increase top end speed significantly, just hole shot. Jsnipes 2013 WR is a heavier hull with liner and will handle big water more comfortably than the first versions.


Curious what you think the weight differences are in the classic and my boat. Im honestly just wondering, not trying to debate about it. 

I am in complete agreement on the top end comments, but at what point does added torque overcome the added weight in ref to holeshot


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

I can lift the stern of mine off the trailer bunks it's super light < 325lbs 
No need for a tunnel where I'm at up here in brown water puff mud country


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

my bro did all the restoration on your sled @ islamarine.that cooler seat/grab bar he built is the cats a**!you got a gem there...good luck w/ it!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

nsbkiter said:


> my bro did all the restoration on your sled @ islamarine.that cooler seat/grab bar he built is the cats a**!you got a gem there...good luck w/ it!


Yes that thing is sweet he did a sweet job on your mini console also.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

That was one of my favorite (and expensive) remodels. I really only sold it because I wasn't using it much. Then I got the itch and bought a Waterman. I think I had over $60,000 in it when I was finished. Your performance numbers are comparable to my Waterman with the same engine. I hope you get much enjoyment out of her! Please feel free to contact me with any questions about her.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Rick88 -- gorgeous whip and always looks good w a lady on the front. Mine enjoys the jumpseat

Yea I would be really curious to run my same boat w like Tohatsu 30 or something and see how different it is.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

FMH said:


> That was one of my favorite (and expensive) remodels. I really only sold it because I wasn't using it much. Then I got the itch and bought a Waterman. I think I had over $60,000 in it when I was finished. Your performance numbers are comparable to my Waterman with the same engine. I hope you get much enjoyment out of her! Please feel free to contact me with any questions about her.


Thanks, FMH! Been loving it so far...barely escaped Harvey in the storage shed I was keeping it in. Can see it got about halfway up the hull sides where the skunk line / grass line was.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

commtrd said:


> Wow look at that skeg! Precisely the reason for tunnels.


What skeg? almost none........


----------

